# "Back Across The Pond" - gypsysue fiction



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

“What would you do if you were overseas when the SHTF? How would you get home?” my real-life friend asked me. She and her husband were about to leave for Germany to spend Christmas with his family. 

Here is the story I wrote for them, of bugging home to the U.S. as the world collapsed around them! Enjoy!


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Very good one luv!! for a shorty it covers ground like a wildfire!!! *


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

Good one. I have been wondering about this. I have been in Southwest Asia for the last 6 months, and I wondered what I would do if TSHTF.

Currently cooling my heals in a Po-Dunk air terminal waiting on a 30 + hour weather delay. I am going to finish reading this while I am sitting here.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

HozayBuck said:


> * for a shorty it covers ground like a wildfire!!! *


52 pages is short? Hah! Not for MY attention span! 

I enjoyed writing it. Since I've never been overseas and I was writing on a short time Schedule, I had to do some pretty fast research and brain-picking!
Writing the story was almost as much of an adventure as the story itself!


----------



## AzDesertRatMarine (Jan 6, 2011)

*Well Done*

Thanks, Sue! I liked it!


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Another good one. How blessed you are to have such an imagination. Merry Christmas.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

Well done!!! :congrat::congrat::congrat:


----------



## vandj (Nov 17, 2011)

I have read all your stories here and have found them most entertaining! I'm new here and love to read so you have given me great joy! Thank you !


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks, all of you, for your comments. It's encouraging to me and I appreciate the input. I would even like to hear if I really messed up on anything in this or any of my stories, so I can do better the next time! 

1969... Southwest Asia, wow. Ouch. That would be a challenge, to bug home from there. Um, I'd recommend learning the local edible plants to buy yourself time if TSHTF! I'll definitely be thinking of you if that happens, and sending encouragement your way on the breeze, along with a bunch of prayers.


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Nov 8, 2011)

I travel internationally a lot so this is something of considerable concern to me. I like Gypsy Sue's story and it kind of matches my plans in the event things go wrong. I do carry evacuation insurance and if there's any time at all then someone like Global Rescue would probably get you out. Failing that option, I am almost always near the coast when I travel so I keep an eye on the location of marinas and that kind of thing. Frankly, my plan is to acquire a sailing vessel by fair means or foul and sail back to the US. Most of the places I visit would definitely not be good places to stay for any length of time if there was any kind of cataclysmic event. 

I do take a few things with me but carry on is fairly limited these days, you may have to be creative. Amazing what you can do with four batteries in a sock if necessary. I do have a multi-tool and a few other things in my checked baggage.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Sue I have only read a couple of pages, but I will finish it as time allows. I will say that so far I give you a great big "Atta Girl", because it is enjoyable reading. Keep it up kiddo, "yu dun gud". :2thumb:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Gee, thanks, oldvet! I hope you get to finish reading it soon! Glad you're enjoying it!

Wanderer0101, thanks for your post! I'd have loved to talk with you while I was writing the story! I had considered having the main characters connect up with someone who had a sea-going sailboat and ended up going with the container ship. The real-life Carl really is a former tugboat pilot, by the way! Anyway, it sounds like you've given serious thought to possible events and what to do about them. My bets are on you for making it, no matter where you are and where you end up!


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Well Sue I sat back down in front of this computer and brought up your story with the intention of reading a few more pages and the next thing I knew, I was looking at the bottom of page 52 where you had typed the end. I couldn't stop reading it and I truly enjoyed every page. You are a very gifted writer and kept me on the edge of my chair waiting to see what would happen next. I don't want to give away any of the story to someone that hasn't read it yet, but the "pirate thing" threw me for a loop, I wasn't expecting that and it added just the right amount of suspense to the voyage.

Excellent job kiddo, I will definately be looking forward to your next one. :2thumb::thankyou::2thumb::melikey::2thumb:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I only got through the first 10 pages. My eyes just don't want to focus anymore tonight. Real tough to quit reading now but I'm just too tired. 
So far, So good. :congrat:


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Good story Sue, Although I don,t see why Carl wouldn,t have wanted to stay in Canada as long as he could , Once they were clear of Quebec the people would have been relativley friendly


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Tirediron said:


> Good story Sue, Although I don,t see why Carl wouldn,t have wanted to stay in Canada as long as he could , Once they were clear of Quebec the people would have been relativley friendly


I completely agree and I thought he was an idiot to not stay north of the border. I would have, if it were me. (Yeah, I know, I wrote the story, so I had control over this, but still...) I think after all they'd been through getting back to this continent it just became so important to Carl to get across the border into the United States. Sort of an illusion of security, which we saw didn't play out that way.

Glad you liked the story, though!


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice little read last night.


----------



## redcat (Sep 21, 2010)

Wanderer0101 said:


> I travel internationally a lot so this is something of considerable concern to me. I like Gypsy Sue's story and it kind of matches my plans in the event things go wrong. I do carry evacuation insurance and if there's any time at all then someone like Global Rescue would probably get you out. Failing that option, I am almost always near the coast when I travel so I keep an eye on the location of marinas and that kind of thing. Frankly, my plan is to acquire a sailing vessel by fair means or foul and sail back to the US. Most of the places I visit would definitely not be good places to stay for any length of time if there was any kind of cataclysmic event.
> 
> I do take a few things with me but carry on is fairly limited these days, you may have to be creative. Amazing what you can do with four batteries in a sock if necessary. I do have a multi-tool and a few other things in my checked baggage.


Glad to hear that you think of those things. I used to spend a fair bit of time in Hong Kong and ocassionally in Thailand, and I was always really eager to get on the plane to get back home. I hate to think what life would be like if one was stranded in a place like that when TSHTF. Could never think of a way to carry enough preps to really make a difference when I had to travel.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

redcat said:


> Glad to hear that you think of those things. I used to spend a fair bit of time in Hong Kong and ocassionally in Thailand, and I was always really eager to get on the plane to get back home. I hate to think what life would be like if one was stranded in a place like that when TSHTF. Could never think of a way to carry enough preps to really make a difference when I had to travel.


Yes, it would be hard to carry enough preps, and difficult to know what's available where one might find themselves. That's why we were helping our friends, in real life, figure out what they could carry on the plane, and what they could pick up when they got to Germany. Even so, being resourceful would be a good trait to have in a situation like that.

The characters in my story also didn't have to face as much trouble with language barriers as a lot of people would, if this happened to them. I could see that as being an obstacle. Sign language would be difficult for the things you'd need to know if TSHTF. A lot of people in Europe speak English, but I'm not sure about Asian places or other parts of the world.

CVORnurse, glad you liked it!


----------



## Dove150 (Jun 5, 2011)

gypsysue, you have a new fan. That was great. I started reading it late last night. I stopped in the middle to go to bed, and when I couldn't get to sleep I thought what the heck, so I got up and read the rest of it. What talent you have! Thank you


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Wow, Dove150, thanks for the praise! I'm glad you enjoyed it, and I hope you're not too weary today!


----------



## CottageLife (Sep 28, 2011)

I really enjoyed this story! I know I've read a few of your others - I have to go see if I've missed any


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks, CottageLife, I'm glad you enjoyed the story. I hope you enjoy/enjoyed the other stories as well!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Great story Sue. :2thumb:

I finished it awhile back but forgot to comment.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks, UncleJoe. I'm glad you liked it!


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

You've written another excellent story! Good job!


----------



## travlinsam (Mar 22, 2011)

*"Home again, home again, hippity hop..."*

This has always troubled me when traveling for my work. I used to teach training courses in several overseas areas (Middle East, Eurorpe, Asia) and knew that if anything ever happened, I'd pretty much be on my own.

When traveling to China, I was amazed that my company actually went as far as to issue us a "self sufficiency survival backpack" that we could actually live out of for up to 2 weeks if need be...it even included a small 2 man tent for shelter.

Anyhow...the problems at hand would be, if something happened, the local populace would be worrying about themselves and not you...even if you were staying in an expensive hotel when things went south. Traveling with even a small knife was difficult, so when I arrived at my destination, I would be myself a knife of some sort for survival/protection that when I left (assuming the SHTF event did not occur) I would give as a gift to someone who was helpful to me during my stay.

Once settled in my residence (hotel or customer provided docile) I would modestly stock up on water and non-perishables that again...could be used before I left or given to someone as a gift. I would not break the bank being prepared, but just as a buffer I would make sure I had some sort of insurance policy to last me at least 1 to 2 weeks...this made all the more sense in poorer nations. Stocking up was cheap and on the flip side, the environment was also more dicey...kind of a trade off.

Good fiction...thanks...always nice to get even more ideas to "live" by...

Sam


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks, Culex and travelinsam! Glad you enjoyed the story!

Travelin, it was very interesting reading your post. You did well, getting what you could for 'temporary preps' when you traveled! That's amazing that the one company gave you a self-sufficiency survival pack. I'm impressed that they would think of that and do it.


----------



## Wags (Dec 29, 2008)

Very enjoyable story, thanks for sharing your talents with us.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Thank you, Wags! I'm glad you found it enjoyable!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

:threadbump:


----------



## Battle (Feb 25, 2012)

I've been reading the American apocalypse series. It's about the collapse of our economy brought on by hyper-inflation. It's a fictional series but a good read. I just read the first book in two days I couldn't put it down


----------



## vandj (Nov 17, 2011)

You know this story could have a part 2. Telling what is going on back in MT. This was a very good read! Thank You so much!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

vandj said:


> You know this story could have a part 2. Telling what is going on back in MT. This was a very good read! Thank You so much!


You're welcome, and thanks for the input! I'm actually considering a sequel, among which the "owner" of the ship (Hendrik) and Igor would come back into the story as well, in need of a place to stay. In my rough outline Hendrik was taken into custody when they finally dock on US soil, because his citizenship is in question, and Igor breaks him out. Hendrik gets wounded while they're on the run and Igor leaves him with a prep family they meet, and he goes to Montana to find Carl and Darlene (This part could have some interesting adventures). The real-life Darlene's brother (Jennifer's husband) can fly small planes, so maybe I could but that in the story, but he doesn't have a plane. They could come up with one but it needs repairs, then he and Igor and maybe Carl too, fly back to pick up Hendrik. I'm still working out other things to put in the story. I could weave it together with Montana stuff and what's going on up there.

I also see the possibility of writing about the people back home in Montana from the time they first hear about the riots in Europe after Carl and Darlene leave for Germany, and when Carl's parents get home after being evacuated, and how things are deteriorating here in the states and the family is trying frantically to find out about Carl and Darlene.

Anyone have some thoughts about it so far?


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Now available at Amazon!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007IEP6BO

I know... why buy it when you can read it here for free! Well, it's only .99, with free wireless delivery from Amazon, and the more I sell, the more I can afford to stay home and write more stories for your enjoyment!


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

That link is not working for me either.
Try this one: Back Across the Pond


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks, Pam! I have no idea what I did wrong posting the link!

Anyone who has read and liked this story, would you consider going to the amazon link and leaving feedback/a comment, to encourage people to buy it? :dunno:


----------



## ZangLussuria (May 25, 2012)

Looking forward to reading this. I live in Southeast Asia but I fly to Canada, US (LA, Frisco, Hawaii) , Japan and/or other countries every month. I'm on a plane weekly. Good thing I have very close relatives whom I visit often in LA and Hawaii. But I do have my wife and kid back home.


----------

